# Samsung AS720S speaker problem



## gila58 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have had my HT system for about 2 years and now the right front speaker is making crackling and static noises when watching TV. This is really bad when first turned on and sometimes goes away after it's been on a little while. Doesn't seem to happen when listening to a CD or the radio (yet). Already swapped out different speakers and different speaker wire, even swapping the HDMI cables going from my cable box to the receiver, and going to my TV. Problem is definitely in the right-front speaker channel. The front speakers are about 5 to 10 inches from the TV screen and this one is also close to a window. Hope someone has an answer or some ideas that I can try.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

gila, welcome to TSF :wave:

Have you determined if its the speaker or is it the amplifier? This is easily done by switching the offending speaker with another one. If the problem goes away, its time to buy a new set of front speakers. If it persists, the problem is either in the amp or the source. I assume you have the TV hooked up by running cables from the TV "Audio Out" to an input on the Samsung. If so, try: cleaning the contact surfaces at the plugs, a different set of cables, a different input on the Samsung, a different output from the TV. By doing this you will probably eliminate the TV and the cables as the problem. In that case, unplug the Samsung, open it up and clean the dust bunnies that have built nests in the unit. Use canned air or a low powered vacumm cleaner. While its open check the circuit board where the speaker connections are to see if there are any cracks or loose solder connections. (Repair of these is best left to a service tech - unless you've got a really steady hand.) If that doesn't fix it, the problem lies deeper in the unit and repair is necessary.


----------



## gila58 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reccos. I tried all of the above and nothing helped. Seems the channel itself (right front) is creating the noise, but I couldn't see anything wrong (broken connection, missing component, etc) when I was inside. This appears to be a fairly common problem with this Samsung product as I have seen it elsewhere on the internet. Samsung should acknowledge the obvious manufacturing defect and issue a recall or replacement/repair program. At least I had my unit for 2 years before it had any (obvious) problems. Thanks for your help, and I am still open for other theories and ideas.:sigh:


----------

